# ordering 2 or 3 cat foods--please advise



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am limited in finances, so i am going to buy these two items:
Wellness Healthy Weight Formula Dry Cat Food
Spa Select Weight Control Chicken and Brown Rice Cat Food

i'll add a third item if you think it's essential. and how about these two--are they good choices?

i see that "The main guidelines for food are 28-32% protein, 15% or less fat, has a meat or meat meal as the first ingredient," so i am wondering.

thanks.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

maybe replace Spa Select with Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light Cat Formula?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Spa Select is a great food. If you are going to replace anything, I'd go with using Chicken Soup instead of Wellness. While Wellness is a fantastic food, not many hedgies like it and it can be too rich for some.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I too would leave out Wellness. 

Why are you going to order rather than buy locally? I've always advised that people buy foods that are readily available where they live and at more than one store. I like to check expiry dates before I buy and sometimes your food can run out if an order is delayed.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I too would leave out Wellness.
> 
> Why are you going to order rather than buy locally? I've always advised that people buy foods that are readily available where they live and at more than one store. I like to check expiry dates before I buy and sometimes your food can run out if an order is delayed.


honestly, i don't want to rely on my stepdad to get this--and since i don't shop locally (disability), he's the one to do that and he's just at work a lot and also believes that Spike's Delite is fine, so he'd buy whatever.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm kind of surprised Wellness is getting a bad review-- my boy loves it and does well on it. He also gets Performatrin Salmon & Olive Oil and Natural Balance Green pea and Duck, and he's never left the Wellness out of the mix. I guess they're all different.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

fracturedcircle said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I too would leave out Wellness.
> ...


I understand. Since you will be ordering, I suggest that you do phone around just to see what stores carry the foods you will be ordering just as a backup plan. I used to have to order in Chicken Soup and usually if I ordered on a Monday, the food was in by weeks end or the beginning of the following week. One time I ordered and the food didn't come in the usual time frame, in fact it took over 3 weeks to come in. I ran out and we had to drive 50 miles to a neighbouring city to get the food so the fussy ones that would not touch anything but Chicken Soup wouldn't starve. :lol:


----------

